# flathead #s



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just wondering how you guys been doin with the flatheads this year and whats been the best bait,biggest so far. so far i got 17 and lost two. The best bait for me so far is gold fish and fresh cut shad and creek chubs. my biggest has been two 20 pounders. one on live creek chub and the other on fresh cutbait.



real men catch catfish!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

It might have been a good year for me, started out decent and now I have no time to fish , working 7 days a week.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

work, work, work, blah, blah, blah....... 

Hey buddy this year sure as heck beats the prvious two years!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yep im all ready for the fall bite. caint wait!!!! 
p.s anyone use cajun red line i heard it was good but havent put it on yet.


real men catch catfish!


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Yup, I have cajun red 17lb test line on one of my rods and 12lb line on the other. I personally like the cajun red line alot. Its worked good so far this year.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

a couple of questions for you all especially ducky, since he fishes the tusc river alot. what type of location should i look for ?? i know live baits are best but i hear alot of people talking about cut bait and even hear about people catching flatheads on liver. so is it mostly luck or what ?? i fish the tusc at least 50 times a year and never catch flatties. i do on crankbaits at least once or twice a year though.  any advice ???


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Red Caujin line............ Used it & only it for over 2 years. I've lost more than 2 nice Flatheads this year on this line. Flathunter can be a witness. I have switched back to Big Game. I have a new spool of Red Caujin 25# test, I;d sell it if you guys want. If you look @ it in Cabelas, it says "Specifically Designed For Spinning Reels", I never knew that. I've emailed Shakesphere (they make it) asking if that was true & never an answer. I just spooled it off two of my Abu 6000's today.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

tcba, i do the best right above riffels in the river or deep holes in the daytime, also take advice from the drop liners fish close to the bank by alot of fallen trees but use no light, or they will spook, I use mostly live creek chubs,goldfish an bluegills but also do well on very fresh cutbait chub or shad, but it has to be fresh which is killed on the spot and then on the hook. Never caught a flathead on liver but dont use liver much.Now im starting to think it was a bad idea buying that cajun line i think ill keep the big game on the bait casters and put it on the spinners for channels.
good luck to all.


real men catch catfish!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I have over 25 Flatheads for this year so far, & The best fishing is coming up too. I have caught a 55lb :B , 35lb, 31.4lb, 32lb, 28lb, Several in the 20's & several from 5-20lbs. I lost a 40lb.+ Flathead last week on a Big Live Shad. Its been a Banner year for me so far. I have caught alot of Big Channels this year too, alot more than lastyear.

The 55lb. Flathead is the Largest Documented Flathead to ever come from Lake Logan. I did make the Cover of the Fish Magizine that is in Most every Bait store in Ohio with fishing reports in it. It was the "Summer Edtion". A Pic of it is in My Albums, So are most of the fish. :B 

I use all LIVE BAIT Only Big Bluegills, Shad, Creek Chubs, Big Goldfish & Small Bullheads. I use Slip Bobbers on the Lake's & on the Bottom in the River's. As soon as my Bait is Dead another Live one goes on. Keep the Dead ones, When I run out of Live bait I'll stomp on them & throw them out, A Channel Cat will eat them dead.  

Cat Mazter


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

one more flathead. caught it today at 10 on rockbass 7 pounder.

real men catch catfish!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

you caught what on me?  kidding ya Ducky

Telling Brian to use no light is not going to happen even iof you let him use your rods with clickers.....That is why he does not get the flatties  



Hey Ducky, I am looking for someone to Flathead fish with on the Tusc....Maybe me, you and Tory can get together some time to fish it!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have been having an ok year so far. Early this spring i landed a 35 #. But lately i've landed some 10's and 15's. Mainly tho i have been nailing blue cats.Check my photo albums i have some big flats and blues on there.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds Good Rockbass, Tory Has A Nice Cat Reel Now Mybe He Can Land A Few.


----------

